# Highway 1 telecaster



## 2005fz1 (Oct 9, 2006)

What do you guys think about the Highway one tele? I have my eye on one at a local mom and pop store, Sounds and feels great! It's an 07 US Blonde with maple neck. From what I have read they seem to be a good telecaster. It's listed at 999.00 here way too much for this model (makes me consider shopping in the u.s) Any thoughts on this model guys?

Cheers
FZ1


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

2005fz1 said:


> What do you guys think about the Highway one tele? I have my eye on one at a local mom and pop store, Sounds and feels great! It's an 07 US Blonde with maple neck. From what I have read they seem to be a good telecaster. It's listed at 999.00 here way too much for this model (makes me consider shopping in the u.s) Any thoughts on this model guys?
> 
> Cheers
> FZ1


Great guitar for the price. I recommend the Highway 1 series to anyone I know who wants a real Fender in a vintage style for under $1k.

Having said that, paying $1k is too much. Many sellers will have it for way less in Canada and the US.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Good guitar. I really like the Texas HWY 1's with the 12" radius neck. 

The standard HWY 1 tele's (new upgrade with the nitro finish and better pickups) are *699$* at Long and Mcquade in Ottawa, so 999$ is *way* steep. Any Long and Mcquade or Musicstop should give you that price.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

Ya $1000 seems too steep to me, $700 to $800 would be more like it, but at least you got to play it. Maybe it's just one of those magical fits that you won't get ordering through the net. I don't have any exp with the the HW 1 but have heard good things said about them.

Another really great Tele in that price range is the American Series Telecaster HS. Not traditional by no means but one heck of a versatile player (humbucker neck and single coil in the bridge). Or any American Series model for that matter.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

They are a really nice guitar. I've seen them locally in the low-to-mid $700's.

I was fortunate to find a 2007 American Series used for the same money.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First of all I own a 2004 HWY 1 and love it. Just recently put a P90 on the neck side and its a TONE monster.

When looking at the HWY 1 dont compare apples and oranges. The "newer" model have different pickups. Twisted something. Look it up on the Fender web site to get better info. I would think this is a good improvement cause I think the weakest part of my 2004 was the pickups. Easy fix . 

Bottom line, Great vintage looking Tele....good quality build....


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

The Arts Music Store in Newmarket has them for $649. The most important part of being a smart shopper is being smart.-Eric


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> The Arts Music Store in Newmarket has them for $649. The most important part of being a smart shopper is being smart.-Eric


Hey Eric

Do you happen to have a Fender Jazzmaster AVRI hanging on the wall?
I would love to wrap my hands around one just to see what it says.


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a 2006 HW1 tele and LOVE it...it's my favourite guitar by far. Love the tone & especially the feel of the neck/larger frets. I had a 2006 American Series tele that I traded for it - even though the HW1 was cheaper! 

I have a 2007 HW1 strat as well...love those guitars!


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

The Highway 1 guitars are great bang for the buck. You should be able to get one for $700 in your area.


----------

